# Z Link Suspension



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you get the z-link suspension on the 1LT? What is z Link vs regular, I image it is something that makes a Z looking link in the rear suspension.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The current cruze the only way to get the zlink on a 1LT is with the RS package. All 2011-2012 1LT have the Zlink. If you look at how the zlink works, its more or less a fancy rear swaybar.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Like Spacedout said, you gotta get the 1LT with the RS package to get it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The Z-Link is also known as a Watts Link. It does not resist body roll as a sway bar would. It actually precisely locates the rear axle/wheel travel and definitely improves the handling of the Cruze when equipped. I have a Watts link on my Alfa Romeo.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The current cruze the only way to get the zlink on a 1LT is with the RS package. All 2011-2012 1LT have the Zlink. If you look at how the zlink works, its more or less a fancy rear swaybar.
> 
> View attachment 117866


Mine has ZLink suspension, I should have figured as much when I looked at the configuration. My car is brand new, I have only had it for a few days now. I originally wanted just the 1LT, but all the dealership had was a 1lT with RS package. So I took it, because I didn't want an LS. Having the z link is going to make any difference for me because this car is only a daily driver for me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MCH86GN said:


> Mine has ZLink suspension, I should have figured as much when I looked at the configuration. My car is brand new, I have only had it for a few days now. I originally wanted just the 1LT, but all the dealership had was a 1lT with RS package. So I took it, because I didn't want an LS. Having the z link is going to make any difference for me because this car is only a daily driver for me.


I doubt you will know the difference, you would have to throw it into a few corners to see how it is different. Many people wish they had the Z link rear setup. 

Eco 6MT didn't get the Z link in the 11-12 free for all.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I doubt you will know the difference, you would have to throw it into a few corners to see how it is different.


You might be surprised, I noticed the difference in a straight line when crossing a bump that was at an angle to the road. The Z link fells more settled in the rear.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Many people wish they had the Z link rear setup.
> 
> Eco 6MT didn't get the Z link in the 11-12 free for all.


 Agreed - it was removed from the ECO 6m to save a few pounds. I would have liked to have this as you could definitely feel the rear struggle a little with bumps in high speed turns. The Z-link gives the Cruze a little advantage over its competitors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> You might be surprised, I noticed the difference in a straight line when crossing a bump that was at an angle to the road. The Z link fells more settled in the rear.


Not saying it's impossible, most won't really notice the difference or be able to pinpoint it. Z link and the rear disc brakes was the 1st 2 things I noticed on the 2LT.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Good info on the z-link ( watts link )... I didn't know any of this. All I know is that my two Cruze LTZ cars both will go around a corner as fast or faster then I'm willing to try to make them go... I've went around 90 degree turns ( like turning off one road onto a side street ) at 45MPH without even a squeal of tires sliding on pavement. So, I'm glad mine has it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since my last post I acquired a LTZ so I'll see what I can detect over the bumps to and from work and the dealership for parts. Once again, in a car trims above mine trying to resist trading in for.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 2013 LTZ and I don't have the z-link. What gives?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

The Z link and watts link are not the same. They look similar but they do not perform the same function. The center of a watts linkage is connected to a live axle and the ends are connected to the frame which allows the axle to move up and down but not side to side. The Z link is connected to the frame in the center and the ends are connected to the trailing links of the suspension and take side loads from the trailing arm flexing and transfers an opposite reaction to the other trailing link. It does help settle the rear end a bit but none of the BTCC or WTCC Cruze race cars chose to use the Z link rear setup. They were free to use any available stock suspension but after testing they found no advantage to using the Z link. There was a great article in Racecar Enginerring magazine a couple years ago about the BTCC/WTCC CRUZE development and build. I have it around here somewhere.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> The Z-Link is also known as a Watts Link. It does not resist body roll as a sway bar would. It actually precisely locates the rear axle/wheel travel and definitely improves the handling of the Cruze when equipped. I have a Watts link on my Alfa Romeo.


*Spot on! *My childhood best friend, a dedicated Alfista and professional exotic car mechanic, purchased one brand new when they were introduced in the States in the 1980's. IIRC, in addition to the Watts Link, the car featured all manner of advanced suspension and powertrain technologies.



> *Alfa Romeo Alfetta GT | Design and dynamics*
> 
> The Alfetta introduced a new drivetrain layout to the marque. Clutch and transmission were housed at the rear of the car, together with the differential for a more balanced weight distribution, as used on the Alfetta 158/159 Grand Prix cars. The suspension relied on double wishbones and torsion bars at the front and a De Dion tube at the rear. When leaving the factory all Alfettas originally fitted Pirelli Cinturato tyres.
> 
> ...




click image to enlarge​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

30 Ounce said:


> There was a great article in Racecar Enginerring magazine a couple years ago about the BTCC/WTCC CRUZE development and build. I have it around here somewhere.


*30 Ounce*,
When you find the article would you please post a link? Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> You might be surprised, I noticed the difference in a straight line when crossing a bump that was at an angle to the road. The Z link fells more settled in the rear.


I know this is an older topic, but thought it was worth posting here since this topic always comes up. Had my 2012 1LT with the Zlink in on Friday to get the trans fluid changed and the emissions recall preformed. I was given a 2014 1LT as a loaner, which doesn't have the zlink.

In most driving there seems to be no difference with or without, however as soon as you start driving on roads with uneven surfaces you can certainly tell the difference. By uneven surface I mean like when they fill potholes where one tire hits the bump differently than the other. At 45-75mph on uneven roads the non-Zlink rear suspension rocks back and forth and gives just as uneven of a ride, with the zlink the rear soaks up this and seems to keep the rear end planted straight as can be. 

I also noticed ever so slightly(not enough to care about)sway in the rear on initial steer in on corners. Overall I was highly impressed with how well the Zlink really enhances the cars overall ride on uneven roads, something that 75% of the roads I drive are. No wonder the Buick verano this is standard equipment. On uneven roads the non-zlink felt a bit like my cavalier at higher speeds(bouncing side to side in the rear). 

Zlink = nicer ride.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Overall I was highly impressed with how well the Zlink really enhances the cars overall ride on uneven roads


 - one the features setting the Cruze apart from the rest of the competitors in its' class.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

So what does my 2014 LT2 RS have?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MB2014LT2 said:


> So what does my 2014 LT2 RS have?


All RS packaged cars have the rear zlink. Otherwise only the Diesel and LTZ get it anymore unfortunately.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Rpo code gng This is what suspension? [https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=FuRcKYJXd9sATTACH]149306[/ATTACH]


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

They stopped putting it in the 1LT after 2012, I think. Just the RS package, 2LT and LTZ/ Diesel were getting it.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I have an 11 ls auto


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

Just adds weight to the rear end. My Alfa 75 also had a watts linkage. it needed it, lol. Nothing beats a proper anti roll bar set up. Now if only they had designed it with an independent rear end.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

as of now the rear z link and axle combo works well but could be better.gm says the used it to save trunk space (and cost) but if they do multi link or double wish bones its gonna kill the trunk room. imagine if they used a corvette leaf spring set up... its super compact and equal to the current size Cruze axle, leaves room, and both sides are independent.. gm listen up


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

*



Spot on!

Click to expand...

*


> My childhood best friend, a dedicated Alfista and professional exotic car mechanic, purchased one brand new when they were introduced in the States in the 1980's. IIRC, in addition to the Watts Link, the car featured all manner of advanced suspension and powertrain technologies.


 both the Milano (Alfa 75 in the rest of the world) and the GTV6 had inboard rear disc brakes, De Dion rear suspension, Watts Link, Torsion bar front suspension, upper and lower control arm front suspension. Power train - had a rear transmission and clutch (these were the last of the Transaxle Alfa's), Torsen differential. Engine had Hemispherical combustion chamber, SOHC directly operated on intake valves, short horizontal push rods off the SOHC operated sodium filled exhaust valves. The rest of the world had an available DOHC twin spark plug I4. Lots of engineering went into these cars.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> * both the Milano (Alfa 75 in the rest of the world) and the GTV6 had inboard rear disc brakes, De Dion rear suspension, Watts Link, Torsion bar front suspension, upper and lower control arm front suspension. Power train - had a rear transmission and clutch (these were the last of the Transaxle Alfa's), Torsen differential. Engine had Hemispherical combustion chamber, SOHC directly operated on intake valves, short horizontal push rods off the SOHC operated sodium filled exhaust valves. The rest of the world had an available DOHC twin spark plug I4. Lots of engineering went into these cars.*


*
Sure did. Must to my surprise I spotted an ad for one-owner, low mileage, rust-free 1984 GTV6 in our local newspaper for $3,000 a couple days ago. Been thinking of checking it out ...



click image for easter egg​*


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Sure did. Must to my surprise I spotted an ad for one-owner, low mileage, rust-free 1984 GTV6 in our local newspaper for $3,000 a couple days ago. Been thinking of checking it out ...


 Nice!


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My CTD with Z link rides much better than a 2013 1LT without Z link that I drove for a month while I waited for a new diesel fluid pump. Huge difference on poor quality roads. The Z link feels like it has more suspension travel. The 1LT felt more like a Civic or Corolla with a more jittery ride.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jalaner said:


> My CTD with Z link rides much better than a 2013 1LT without Z link that I drove for a month while I waited for a new diesel fluid pump. Huge difference on poor quality roads. The Z link feels like it has more suspension travel. The 1LT felt more like a Civic or Corolla with a more jittery ride.


It's not just the addition of Z-link you're experiencing because, IIRC, the CTD comes standard with an up-level sport suspension and a close ratio steering rack unavailable on any other cruze but the LTZ. Please, someone correct me if I'm in error here.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I drive a ton of uneven roads and my 1LT with zlink rear end stays nicely planted and rides very well over these roads. I had a loaner 2014 1LT without the zlink, there was a noticeable loss in rear side to side stability over rough roads, at 65mph+ on these roads the2014 1LT started to get very pronounced side to side rear movement my car never has, very unplanted feeling in comparison.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I drive a ton of uneven roads and my 1LT with zlink rear end stays nicely planted and rides very well over these roads. I had a loaner 2014 1LT without the zlink, there was a noticeable loss in rear side to side stability over rough roads, at 65mph+ on these roads the2014 1LT started to get very pronounced side to side rear movement my car never has, very unplanted feeling in comparison.


I drove an Eco and 2011 LS on a twisty back road I knew pretty well. The Eco was definitely more jittery and unplanted on rough patches and liked to get its tail out on sharp turns. The LRR tires probably didn't help, but the Fr710 aren't exactly a great tire either.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

iggy said:


> Good info on the z-link ( watts link )... I didn't know any of this. All I know is that my two Cruze LTZ cars both will go around a corner as fast or faster then I'm willing to try to make them go... I've went around 90 degree turns ( like turning off one road onto a side street ) at 45MPH without even a squeal of tires sliding on pavement. So, I'm glad mine has it.


Must also have some good tires too! Haha


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> Like Spacedout said, you gotta get the 1LT with the RS package to get it.


I have a Z-Link on my 1LT without the RS package


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I've got the Z-Link on my 2014 1LT without the RS package


You sure about that? Pic?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Jonnyukon said:


> Rpo code gng This is what suspension? [https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=FuRcKYJXd9sATTACH]149306[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My 2014 lists the Z-Link in the RPO codes as:
GNA - CHASSIS EQUIP FRONT - STRUT ASM
GNF - CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK
1SC - (GNG) REAR COMPOUND CRANK SUSPENSION WITH Z-LINK


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I drove an Eco and 2011 LS on a twisty back road I knew pretty well. The Eco was definitely more jittery and unplanted on rough patches and liked to get its tail out on sharp turns. The LRR tires probably didn't help, but the Fr710 aren't exactly a great tire either.


First roundabout I took in the diesel (actually, on the way to look at the house we ended up buying), it actually slid the ass out (I did take it a bit faster than they intend) - but in a completely controlled manner. Have been quite happy with the suspension in it. It's not my Cobalt, but it's definitely not terrifying like the Cav.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> You sure about that? Pic?


I will take a picture at as soon as it dries out, there's a lake under my car right now haha. I posted above about the RPO codes in the glovebox.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> First roundabout I took in the diesel (actually, on the way to look at the house we ended up buying), it actually slid the ass out (I did take it a bit faster than they intend) - but in a completely controlled manner. Have been quite happy with the suspension in it. It's not my Cobalt, but it's definitely not terrifying like the Cav.


My cobalt was pretty terrifying cornering at high speeds. If you hit a bump mid corner, it would rotate throughout the car. I can't explain how unsettled that car would get sometimes. It was very lightweight and I had a super hard 800 compound tire on which left me with NO grip in the wet.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I've found this article here talking about the changes they made to the 2013 model.

The interesting bit is:
LS, 1LT and Eco 1SF models now have (GNF) rear compound crank suspension
(PDZ) RS Package now includes (GNG) rear compound crank suspension with Z-link on 1LT 1SC and 1SD


Read more: 2013 Chevy Cruze Gets Changes Galore For New Model Year: RPO Central | GM Authority


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> My cobalt was pretty terrifying cornering at high speeds. If you hit a bump mid corner, it would rotate throughout the car. I can't explain how unsettled that car would get sometimes. It was very lightweight and I had a super hard 800 compound tire on which left me with NO grip in the wet.


Stock FE1 suspension isn't very reassuring, especially with a shitty tire like that.

Mine setup is quite the opposite.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Stock FE1 suspension isn't very reassuring, especially with a shitty tire like that.
> 
> Mine setup is quite the opposite.


It didn't handle very well, but it did have SO many other amazing quirks. I LOVED that car. That 2.2L engine with the 5-speed manual was PERFECT. I miss it a lot, but I don't miss the problems it developed after it was repaired from a major wreck.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> It didn't handle very well, but it did have SO many other amazing quirks. I LOVED that car. That 2.2L engine with the 5-speed manual was PERFECT. I miss it a lot, but I don't miss the problems it developed after it was repaired from a major wreck.


I've had mine since 2008, don't think I'll ever (plan to) get rid of the vehicle. 

The FE5 suspension for the SS/TC is absolutely fantastic. Those struts/shocks, plus all the other suspension parts I have, really transformed the handling an unfathomable amount. When I finally added the 1.25" rear swaybar a few years later, and then a year after that, finally made the switch from 15" steelies and 195 all-seasons to 18" wheels with 200-treadwear Direzza ZIIs...that completed it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I've had mine since 2008, don't think I'll ever (plan to) get rid of the vehicle.
> 
> The FE5 suspension for the SS/TC is absolutely fantastic. Those struts/shocks, plus all the other suspension parts I have, really transformed the handling an unfathomable amount. When I finally added the 1.25" rear swaybar a few years later, and then a year after that, finally made the switch from 15" steelies and 195 all-seasons to 18" wheels with 200-treadwear Direzza ZIIs...that completed it.


I'd love to buy another one one of these days before it becomes an expensive classic. I'd have to do it right this time and get the SS turbo though. If only I'd had about 5 more grand in my budget when I bought my original Cobalt, then things might have turned out very different.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I'd love to buy another one one of these days before it becomes an expensive classic. I'd have to do it right this time and get the SS turbo though. If only I'd had about 5 more grand in my budget when I bought my original Cobalt, then things might have turned out very different.


In hindsight, I'd have bought the SS/TC. But it's nice to have a "built not bought" sleeper of a car.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> In hindsight, I'd have bought the SS/TC. But it's nice to have a "built not bought" sleeper of a car.


Yeah I can understand that. I always thought adding a turbo to the 2.4L engine would make for an interesting project. But as far as sleepers go, I think ever since I watched this video of a college student's Regal GS I kinda want one of those haha. 

Sleepers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUrfIW4zQmM


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A few people have done that, and depending on the turbo, that can push a lot of power, provided you don't blow the guts out of the block (forged internals fixes that).

The Regal GS's are cool - there's a few that peruse Woodward during the summer. Not sure what's done to them, though I know I'm faster than one of them, at least.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I love my z-link set up! The only thing that concerns me is that for some reason the rubber seal/cap that's located right in the middle of it where it moves is tearing on mine. I mean I'm assuming this is just used to keep moisture out and isn't lubricated in there in anyway. Right?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I took a picture today just reaching down with my phone camera. And as it turns out, I do not have the Z-link  

I must have misinterpreted the RPO codes. Now I'm gonna have to buy something for the cruze to make it feel special again.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I've still got the original equipment tires and wheels on it, those being Michelin 225/45R18 Pilot tires... 95,000 miles and still running the stock tires. I have run some other wheels and tires in the winter over the past 2.5 winters, so there's probably only 75,000 miles on the Pilots. The tread is getting a little thin, but still not down to the wear bars. Now, 90% of my driving is done at 55M+ either on decent two lane blacktop, or interstate highway... So, it's pretty rare that I drive all crazy like, but when I do, it's good to know I've got something holding me to the road.

Funny is I told some young kid (20 something) about how well I felt the Cruze LTZ I own handled, he claimed he's driven his mothers Cruze LTZ and wasn't impressed. Maybe because my first ever car was a 4 door 1966 Plymouth Fury, I just don't know what a good handling car feels like. But I tell you what... I think even when I was young and stupid, I'd have still been scared to go around turns any faster then I can in my Cruze.

I will say that I drove a 2012 2LT and there was/is no comparison between the way that car handles and the way my 2012 LTZ handles. With the 2LT the front tires would squeal as I got off the highway ramp at high speed. ( purposely trying to push the car during a test drive ). So, yes... the tires do indeed play a huge role. Well that and as I understand it, you don't get the Z-link on the 2LT unless you got the RS package.

While I don't really need such a sporty car, even at 54 years old, I do like to have fun now and then behind the wheel of a automobile.



anthonysmith93 said:


> Must also have some good tires too! Haha


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i like how balanced the CTD handles and it has the z link. now its not my supra, miata, or cooper s by any means but i think it could have such potential with better tires better suspension and for the love of god please allow caber adjustment


----------

